# Dog Food Storage Container



## BostonDan (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi Everyone, 
I'm looking for a dog food storage container and would appreciate hearing how people store their food. Currently, I store the entire bag in a air-tight container, but I don't like the idea of exposing the entire bag to air every time I feed my dog. 

I'm looking for something that is dishwasher friendly, airtight, blocks sunlight, and will allow me to partition the food across multiple containers. I was disappointed to see the highly-rated Vittles Vault recommends hand washing, something I want to avoid at all costs. 
Any suggestions?
Best - Dan


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

I use recycled dishwasher tab bins. However, they are definitely not strong enough to stand up to any kind of dog that chews or gets into things. Holds ~10 days of food, moderately air tight. The bag (which has a zipper seal) is stored in a rubbermaid tub, which isn't air tight but is better than leaving it out in the open where the cat would definitely get into it. It goes through the dishwasher and comes out just fine.

I also have a set of 30 year old tupperware canisters (this exact set, actually) that I got at a garage sale and I use one for the cat's food, which takes longer to go through.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

We use food storage containers from a restaurant supply store. They come in different sizes, so you could get a big one for storing most of the bag and a smaller one for storing a smaller portion for daily use. Also, I'd keep the production code and UPC from the original bags just in case you need that information.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

We use a large container that holds the whole bag, and then a smaller tupperware container that holds a couple weeks worth that we take the food from daily- so the large container stays more fresh.


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

I have a plastic pet food container with a hinged sealing lid that locks. It holds a 30 pound bag. I keep the food in the bag, and in the container. To prevent being in there twice a day scooping and the air getting in there too much, I use kitchen canisters meant for flour, sugar, salt, coffee... I actually use all 4 for pet food! LOL
Smallest for the ground Fromm kibble for Cookie (megaesophagus chihuahua), sm/med canister for the cat's dry food, medium for Jack's Fromm Gold, and Large for Darby and Echo's Fromm Salmon Tunalini. 

all the open bags of food are stuffed into that pet food container and the lid shut tight down in my basement storage where it's 65* pretty much all the time.


----------



## BostonDan (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks everyone for responding. I like the idea of using canisters most. I'm leaning towards keeping the bag in an airtight container, filling a few large mason jars, and then serving from the mason jars.


----------



## NicoleIsStoked (Aug 31, 2012)

I use two small royal Canin buckets that I got free as a promo from Petsmart a few years back. Each one holds half a bag of food so I use one up at a time, leaving the second one untouched until needed. My goal is just to use up any open bags within 90 days.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm a little late to respond to this but I just bought 2 Van Ness pet food containers from Chewy - a 5lb and 25 lb. I leave most of the food in the bag in the 25 lb container and transfer food to the 5lb. I believe it serves 2 purposes - 1) the food is kind of sealed inside the bag along with being in an air tight container, by cinching down on the bag there's less air volume on top of the food for oxygen to spoil it and the air tightness of the container hopefully keeps oxygen transfer at a minimum. 2) it is very convenient to dole out food from the 5 lb container which sits on top of the bigger one. The food is subjected to air/oxidation but it a small amount that will be used up in less than a month. Before I transfer the food from the bag to the small container I wash the small container to get rid of any residue of the previous food. 

The food is located on the basement steps which is cooler then the rest of the house all year long. Its my first time using this setup and I guess time will tell if it works the way I think it will.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Dog Person said:


> I'm a little late to respond to this but I just bought 2 Van Ness pet food containers from Chewy - a 5lb and 25 lb. I leave most of the food in the bag in the 25 lb container and transfer food to the 5lb. I believe it serves 2 purposes - 1) the food is kind of sealed inside the bag along with being in an air tight container, by cinching down on the bag there's less air volume on top of the food for oxygen to spoil it and the air tightness of the container hopefully keeps oxygen transfer at a minimum. 2) it is very convenient to dole out food from the 5 lb container which sits on top of the bigger one. The food is subjected to air/oxidation but it a small amount that will be used up in less than a month. Before I transfer the food from the bag to the small container I wash the small container to get rid of any residue of the previous food.
> 
> The food is located on the basement steps which is cooler then the rest of the house all year long. Its my first time using this setup and I guess time will tell if it works the way I think it will.


Just curious, how long does it take you to go through one bag of food?


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

The largest bag I've bought before this bag was 15 lbs (this is 26) and it takes about 60 days; 26 lbs will be about 104 days which may be stretching it. Typically I feed 1 cup a day and a pound is approximately 4 cups.


----------



## Greyson (Feb 17, 2015)

My parents picked up a couple of these, and gave us one. It works very well. Doesn't take up a lot of room, seals tightly, and the dogs cannot get into it. 

Not sure if it was this brand, they got them at a farming store.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

That's what I originally planned on buying but it appears that you can't shove a whole bag inside it without removing the kibble from the bag. The Van Ness got good reviews so I purchased that instead.


----------

